# Who's Ready for East River Deer Season in South Dakota



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

I now iam ready and just wanna make sure every one else is ready!!
Good Luck to everybody!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am laying all of my stuff out tonight and we are going to head out to the farm tomarrow night. I can't wait.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

1 more day when I get to shoot the big one :strapped: Good Luck guys :beer:


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Can;t wait boys its gonna be fun!!!! :sniper:


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

:sniper: whats the good word? I have a couple of friends who have taken nice bucks already this season. Both 4x4's but very nice deer. I will try to post the pics, if it is okay with them.


----------

